# What do your usernames mean?



## BeautyDylan (Sep 10, 2009)

Post here what your username is and why you use it  (thought this would be a fun thread to start)

I'll start off by explaining I'm more of a "cat person", I've had two cats in the past (one's left this world now - they were both seperate - never lived together)

The first one's name was Beauty because to me she was beautiful (bit wary of people but once she got to know you she could cope with you)  (tortoiseshell)

The grey and white boy we've got now is really friendly, he's called Dylan and he loves people in general (sucks up to people)

Hence the name BeautyDylan :lol:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

This kid I know told me I reminded him of a spastic dove. He claimed I was pretty and looked like I should be graceful and delicate, but in all reality I am a spaz and clutz.
I used to have the username SpasticDove on here...but I dont know what the password is so I just made a new name with the underscore.


----------



## Kahuna (Sep 14, 2009)

Kahuna is the name of my horse.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

I like paints and think they are awsome...and rule


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

When I was in junior high and my brother was in high school, his nickname was Robs due to our last name. Then his friends started calling me Little Robs, which progressed to Small Robs then to Smrobs. I don't know why it stuck all these years but it was my first e-mail address and I have just used it for everything since then. Keeps things simple.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

My username is my beautiful state. =]


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

hmm, no major story behind mine. It's an old literature word and it means storm. I thought it fit me because my personality is like a storm. Calm one minute, the next I could be ready to hurt someone.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I keep things very simple so I can remember them. "I'd Walkamile" is one of my horses name, so I shortened it to Walkamile for use here. Not very original, but it works for me. :wink:


----------



## Count Jackula (Aug 28, 2009)

It's what my Jack is called when he has been eating blackberries, because he has purple foam :lol:


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine's my initials and my birthday.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Everytime I was riding and I would fall or start complaining my older brother (who taught me everything I know lol) would tell me to "Cowgirl up or go to the house" lol It worked I would stop complaining or I would get back on haha.. My brother is a very nice person but he dosen't like for anyone to just give up. And the numbers are random, someone already had plain CowGirlUp.


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

this is a great thread !!!  well, im racer179 because i race dirt bikes, and my number is 179 - thats my favourite number lol . and i also love to race horses so thats why too haha. put it together and you get racer179


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I picked my ponies' names for my ID. Jake is the big boy sitting in my avatar and Dai is the pretty pinto.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I hate mine, but it's confusing to have multiple user names so I kept it

It was my first username, for a mouse forum. At that time I had.... 1 dog, 3 cats, and 17 rodents. Shocker there, eh?


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I used the names of my 2 geldings, Radar my mustang and Henry, my paint. Therefore RadHenry came about, then I used 09 just for the year. Pretty simple I guess : )


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

One of my horses names is Chester and he is a bit crazy.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

MN for my state and Tigerstripes for Soda's leg markings. My friend always told me he was a "tiger-striped dun" before I bought him. :-D


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Mine is pure state pride after my home state of Kentucky


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

nirvana is my favorite band! The reall meaning of Nirvana is your best and happiest state of mind or something like that.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Mine is the name of a traditional Irish dance tune. I have used it for years on an Irish music forum and thought I'd just keep things simple by using it here.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

When I decided to move across the country to marry my husband who is in the military, I had to let my first horse go. I cried about it for years. Luckily, I have a husband that recognizes my sorrow, and he bought me the horse I've been dreaming of since before I can remember, and everything I could possibly need to go with her.... back in the saddle again *yay!*


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

AmandaAndEggo . . . me and my eggo boy <3


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I drove straight through the country last month and Kentucky was BY FAR the most beautiful state I've seen. My favorite, hands down.


Kentucky said:


> Mine is pure state pride after my home state of Kentucky


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

well Whispering Meadows is my "farm" name and i got it cause theres a sign at the end of our driveway (thats been there since we bought the property) that says "Whispering Meadows Estates" so I kind of "adopted" it for my farm name and I use it on forums to keep things simple


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

My name is Brittany, but everyone calls me 'Britt'... so I use than as my username.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

My name is the name of a horse I was going to buy before I bought Savhanna.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

I love tb racing and so since the triple crown contains my fav races, i'm trIplEcrOwngIrl. the vowels are CAPSed 4 no reason, just random LOL!!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

My dad used to sing and whistle "That girl is a cowboy" by Garth Brooks to me all the time. 

It's a great song and I love it very much. I thought "Thatgirlisacowboy" would be too long, so I shortened it.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

well mine is kinda random everywhere else its ropers_prayer caue my email address but here i ended up with Rebelappy Rebels my baby bratty barrel horse and Appy cause well him and my other horse are appys guess just need to change it up


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Sissímút is my dad's nickname for me and the last part was supposed to be icehorses.. but I accidentally wrote the icelandic word for horses, hestar.
I don't really like my username, but it's what people know my by now.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

my mares name


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

Nick name for my horse I also call her grumpyhorse but thats not to friendly


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

My Oldenburg's nick name. He is a chow hound and loves his food and gets to be a piggy about eating. When I'm holding treats/hay his ears go up/straight forward and he focuses intensely on the food...almost like a "food radar" (even so he's already eating something!) haha


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Someone I cared about a long time ago used to tell me I was as close to perfect as a girl could get( I think he must have been nuts) He was killed in a car accident about 2 yrs after we started dating. Needless to say I was thinking about him and the times we used to go riding when I joined HF so close2prfct it was.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

its Charmer's old racing name & now his show name 

Salt Lake is his grandfather on his sire's side, and Alydar is his grandfather on his dam's side..bada bing bada boom! Salty Alydar


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Very interesting reasons for some of your names 
Mines obvious too, Mi Vida Loca is my horses name. Vida is spanish for life and Loca or Loco Spanish for crazy. 
Take it as either I'm crazy about Vida which I am :lol: or I have a crazy life which again... I do.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Neat thread!

My is simply my ranch name: Whispering Secret Arabians.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm RedHawk because my horse is red, and one of the meanings for his name is hawk/hawk-like.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Tamma is a Finnish word and means mare. 89 (1989) is the year that I was born. I picked that name because I like horses and I'm female so stallion or gelding wouldn't have become me so well :lol:.

I've used that name for long time and that's why there's 2 capital letters among it. Perhaps I think it those letters were neat when I was younger :lol:. If I picked that name now, I'd write it lowercases. I just don't want to change it anymore.

I use that nickname almost everywhere in the web.


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

my name's holly barratt
so when i was younger my dad called me "holly b" for barratt
then he sometimes called me bumble bee
. . . then eventually in my brithday / christmas cards he wrote "holly bee"

so that's it really =] haha


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

My friend suggested I use the name as a joke. 
I own a warmblood mare, and I'm the only person in 4h who owns one.
Everyone else either owns a qh or a paint. 
I don't know anyone else who'll barrel race bareback with just a halter & lead with their warmblood! xD


----------



## Prodomus (Jun 8, 2009)

my user name is the name of my beloved heart horse.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

whitetrashwarmblood said:


> My friend suggested I use the name as a joke.
> I own a warmblood mare, and I'm the only person in 4h who owns one.
> Everyone else either owns a qh or a paint.
> I don't know anyone else who'll barrel race bareback with just a halter & lead with their warmblood! xD


Well i always wondered the story behind your username thats kinda cool and cute thanks for sharing


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

was the name of my first arabian horse


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Rebelappy said:


> Well i always wondered the story behind your username thats kinda cool and cute thanks for sharing



lol your welcome! :wink:


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Lol my mare's name is Bonita Estrellita. But we call her Nita. Very original, I know. HA.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Kinda obvious - whenever someones comes by or calls, my husband always says "oh, she's in the barn", because that is where i am most of the time!


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

My name is Samantha, and I drive an 03 Mercedes C230


----------

